# Podcasts about training



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

When I take my dogs for long walks I like to listen to podcasts. (no earphones, I also want to hear my surroundings) There are two that I've learned a lot from. The don't teach specific techniques but speak broadly but wow, the ideas really hit home!


I like Dog Training Conversations 

and 

Canine Paradigm (be aware that these guys can talk pg13 if you are listening in the car wtih kids)




Any other really good Podcasts about training that y'all can recommend?
:groovy:


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I listen to those and also:


Animal Training Academy - Not specifically dog training. 

Cog-Dog Radio 

Drinking From the Toilet
Fenzi Dog Sports
A Life of Dogs - Stories about dogs


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Fantastic thread! I need my earphones in while cleaning/Laundry etc. I remember listening to leerburg training podcast while waiting till Max was old enough to go home from breeders. It’s where I first heard about nose work and a lot of good info. I also listen to fern dog. Will have check these other ones out!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Working dog radio, mike ritlands podcast is really good, dog training for some and some really interesting guests, and controlled aggression podcast


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

oh, and which podcast broadcaster do y'all like. I've android and use PlayerFM. It has many good titles but not all the ones I looked for. I do like it's clean and easy to use. Not a lot of extra stuff to wade through


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

car2ner said:


> oh, and which podcast broadcaster do y'all like. I've android and use PlayerFM. It has many good titles but not all the ones I looked for. I do like it's clean and easy to use. Not a lot of extra stuff to wade through


Spotify


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

car2ner said:


> oh, and which podcast broadcaster do y'all like. I've android and use PlayerFM. It has many good titles but not all the ones I looked for. I do like it's clean and easy to use. Not a lot of extra stuff to wade through


I use CastBox on my android tablet and phone.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you car2ner, I had no idea resources like this were available.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I like: 
Working Dog Radio

Controlled Aggression 

The Dog Show

I'm also a fan of Mike Ritlands, Drop the Mic podcast, but it's not as much about dogs. I also like Jocko podcast.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> I like:
> Working Dog Radio
> 
> Controlled Aggression
> ...


YES & YES to Jocko Willink! I want him to come to my company and straighten a few head managers out. lol Such a good guy.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have another podcast to add to the list:

GRC Dog Talk. (Jay Jacks does cuss so PG if you are listening at work or with kids in the car)

and Something To Bark About


----------

